# so, I had my favorite horror stars over for dinner.....



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Seriously. Crypticon last weekend I had Sid Haig, Bill Moseley, Ken Foree and Michael Berryman over to my place for dinner.
Coolest. Night. Ever.
Got some nice pics in the toy room!

























And dinner:









Still floating......


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What a hoot Don...

Give us the background story...

Nothing like dinner with Berryman... what an icon.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

COOL!!!!! Hubby would have LOVED that.. we met those guys last year at Monster Mania. Just one question.....what's the guy in the red shirt hacking up? Should have checked that fish for bones!  Just kidding...looks like you had a great time.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

How did you rate....? You rock!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes! Tell us more, how the heck did you pull that off and get all those great peeps at your house???? WOW!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Methinks our friend Don may be a little more connected than he lets on. I can see one of those guys showing up at the ol' homestead, maybe two and that's kind of a long stretch, but four? To a fan's house whom they don't know? Practically all the main characters of *The Devil's Rejects *with the exception of William Forsythe and Sheri Moon Zombie? Come on, Don; give us the straight scoop, man...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I knew Sin would like this thread! Looks like a cool dinner party, Don!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys, maybe if we all chant:

"Don, Don...Don...Don...Don..Don...Don..."


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a great night...tell us more Don!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How come WE weren't invited, Don? No love for the forum, or what? 

The pics look great. Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry, my computer is down and can only get on at my parents house.

Sid I've known for a couple years through his fan site (run by hi lovely fiancee Suzie) Same with Bill and Ken. Michael I met at the con and is such a sweet down to earth man I invited him and his wife too and they accepted!

Hopefuly they're be a Crypticon 2007 and we'll have "Dinner of the Dead 2" Next time? BBQ!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is very cool Don!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

What th...? wait a min..! hey that's the..! did you see tha, Holy crap.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

man i dont experience envy but damn


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just wanna know how much it cost Don to have those people at his house!!!


----------

